# Ike Diogu



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

NBA Comparison: Malik Rose

Strengths: Diogu possesses maybe the most refined post-up game in college basketball...Amazing footwork...Very fundamentally sound on the block...Knows how to get himself open...Great at drawing fouls...When he's clicking, he can get an opponent's entire front line in foul trouble......Remarkable free throw shooter (around 90%), which is important because of the amount of times he gets to the line...Good weakside help defender...High basketball awareness...Serviceable perimeter defender but is much more comfortable in the paint...Phenomenal shot blocker for his size...Plays with good intensity...Fantastic rebounder...Terrific hands...Catches nearly every entry pass and comes down with nearly ever rebound...Thick upper body...Once he establishes post position, impossible to push him off his spot...Sets solid picks and rolls to the open spot...Very productive, despite being the primary focus of each opponent’s defensive scheme...Passes well out of the double/triple team...Very coachable...Uses high basketball IQ to make up for lack of lateral footspeed...Great stamina...Seemingly never comes out of the game...Developing a nice perimeter game solid jumper out to the college 3...Very high field goal percentage shooter...Exceptionally long arms...Solid physique...Fantastic body control... 

Weaknesses: Lack of height will hurt him at the next level...Listed at 6'8" but might be closer to 6'7"...Not nearly quick enough to play or defend the small forward position at the pro level... You will never see the word "explosive" when reading a Diogu scouting report...Similar game to former Iowa St. star Marcus Fizer and we all know where his pro career ended up...If he's not involved on offense the rest of his game suffers slightly...Not a freak athlete...Not a slug by any means, but doesn't run the floor as well as he should...Not much "upside" left...The player you see now is basically the same player you'll see five years from now, for better or worse...At times, doesn't post up with much authority if his teammates aren't looking his way on every trip down the floor...Like Elton Brand in the NBA, always seems to find himself on losing teams, which isn't his fault entirely but still cause for concern... Lack of solid guard play sometimes limits his number of touches...Lack of quickness hurts his ability to step out and defend opposing guards on the pick and roll...Not a superior ball handler. 

Notes: Has scored in double-digits in every game at Arizona State.

-Nick Prevenas 1/5/05
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Strengths: Extremely skilled and refined player on the low block. Has a variety of effective post moves and can use either hand equally around the basket. Solid footwork and very soft hands allow him to be quite fluid and the game comes naturally to him. Possesses excellent body control and the ability to finish after drawing the foul. He’s made more foul shots than any other player in the Pac-10 has attempted. Statistically, the best freshman post-player in the conference since Shareef Abdur-Rahim despite seeing relentless double and triple teams, as well as zone defenses designed to stop him. Excellent from the foul line at nearly 80%. Has an accurate and consistent jumper out to 18 feet and is very comfortable facing up. Ball skills are above average and his game is well-suited for the two-man pick and roll game that is so prominent in the NBA. Very cerebral player who understands his strengths and limitations and plays within himself. A throw-back type player with a very strong, solid body and a fundamentally sound game. 

Weaknesses: Short by NBA standards as a 6-8 power forward. Probably lacks the athleticism and lateral quickness to play small forward. Not particularly explosive off the floor, and must rely instead on body control and positioning. Only average in terms of running the floor in transition and finishing on the break. Has a slower than average mechanism on his jump-shot, though his form is very solid. Gathers himself before jumping; not a quick-leaping player. Won’t be a serious shot-blocking threat at the professional level. Height and comparative lack of athleticism make his ability to rebound and defend at the highest level a legitimate question mark.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

heres the link http://nbadraft.net/profiles/ikediogu.asp


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jermaine O'Neal light.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Comparison Malik Rose..? Oh goooody.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

One brightside to the trade. He's going to take work though, but Pacers normally develope players faster than most teams. (Davis, Harrington, Granger, Jones, Jones) Bender was a fluke :-\.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bender was good...when he played.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Bender was good...when he played.


True, wasn't coaching staffs fault, nor his own.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Grangerx33 said:


> True, wasn't coaching staffs fault, nor his own.


Yeah, Bender was too injury prone. He showed so much signs of greatness, too bad he had to retire.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

here are some optimistic words from Hollinger: 



> The other names are nice and all, but 10 years from now I have a feeling that we'll be looking back on this deal as the Ike Diogu trade. And if you're a Warriors fan, you probably won't be looking back fondly.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&id=2734001


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

As a Warriors fan, I can tell you that Ike Diogu is going to get GOOD. If we weren't so desperate for some salary cap relief and better fits to our running system, we wouldn't have traded him. Best of luck for Ike in Indiana.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Yoyo said:


> As a Warriors fan, I can tell you that Ike Diogu is going to get GOOD. If we weren't so desperate for some salary cap relief and better fits to our running system, we wouldn't have traded him. Best of luck for Ike in Indiana.


Thanks, and best of luck to Sarunas in GSW


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

overrated

he has`nt progressed at all since he was drafted


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> overrated
> 
> he has`nt progressed at all since he was drafted



haha overrated coming from a starbury fan


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Auggie said:


> here are some optimistic words from Hollinger:
> 
> 
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&id=2734001


Nice, this makes me happy.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

IosimCash said:


> haha overrated coming from a starbury fan


Haha, true that.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> overrated
> 
> he has`nt progressed at all since he was drafted


thats because his minutes havnt progressed..when he gets minutes he dominates...hopefully the pacers give him good minutes so he can show his potential...unlike the warriors did


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

ronna_meade21 said:


> thats because his minutes havnt progressed..when he gets minutes he dominates...hopefully the pacers give him good minutes so he can show his potential...unlike the warriors did


Ike won't get to see too much playing time because he will be stuck behind Murphy and Foster. He'll see alot of garbage time but i think next season is when we will start to see him play more and more and then in 2 years him become something to really talk about.

The kid definetly has skills. In his rookie year, in their last 7 games when he actually got playing time, he averaged 16ppg and in those 7 games he had 3 games of 9+ rebounds.

And then theres this game: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AmiisLraCeUm8huhY_MAsXykvLYF?gid=2005122308

27 pts on 13-15 shooting and 7 boards. Bums don't get lucky like that, sorry.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Ike won't get to see too much playing time because he will be stuck behind Murphy and Foster. He'll see alot of garbage time but i think next season is when we will start to see him play more and more and then in 2 years him become something to really talk about.
> 
> The kid definetly has skills. In his rookie year, in their last 7 games when he actually got playing time, he averaged 16ppg and in those 7 games he had 3 games of 9+ rebounds.
> 
> ...


I disagree. Walsh said a big reason why he wanted this trade was Ike. Foster I imagine will be comming off the bench for Murphy and I think Ike will be comming off the bench for JO. I hope Baston can still get some minutes, because he has produced well when having them. But I imagine Ike will take most of his minutes.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I just don't see Carisle bringing in a undeveloped guy off the bench to play more minutes then what he was in Golden State. Ike is gonna be good, but we all know Carisle devlops players slower then usual coaches. I know Walsh and Bird love Ike but i don't think they got him to play him alot this season, i think his "break-in" season will be next year and his breakout will be the fallowing year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

For those who are interested in his true measurables... at his pre-draft he came in at 6'6.5 barefoot, 255 lbs, 31" vertical jump, 7'3.5 wingspan and a 9'1 standing reach. 

STOMP


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Auggie said:


> here are some optimistic words from Hollinger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no longer have Insider (it used to come free w/ my ESPN the Mag subscription--no longer). I couldn't read Hollinger's article, but I have a feeling that it (like most of the media's perspective) is a bit short sided when considering this deal from the Golden State side of things. 

Will we miss Ike? Hell yeah. I'm sure he's going to be a great player for the Pacers in years to come. For the Warriors (like some argue about the Pacers), this deal was addition by subtraction? Why? How in the world do we sign our young talent that's actually producing now (Monta Ellis, Andris Biedrins, Mikael Pietrus) while locked into horrible, long-term contracts (Dunleavy and Murphy have 5 years left after this one--have fun with that).

I know Al's got 3 years left and S-Jax has 4, so the length of time wasn't shortened significantly, but it helps. If that means letting one of our young talents go in Ike in order to help line it up so we can keep 3 of our young players, I'm all for the sacrifice.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Grangerx33 said:


> I disagree. Walsh said a big reason why he wanted this trade was Ike. Foster I imagine will be comming off the bench for Murphy and I think Ike will be comming off the bench for JO. I hope Baston can still get some minutes, because he has produced well when having them. But I imagine Ike will take most of his minutes.


Only a game in, but 5 minutes.... i said he wouldn't play much but i figured he'd play around 12-15 minutes a game, or similar to what he saw in Golden State to begin this whole arguement.


----------

